
Jennifer is a code generator for Go - davelondon
https://github.com/davelondon/jennifer
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
davelondon
Hmm, it doesn't let me repost the same link...

~~~
brudgers
Might be caught up in a filter. Contacting the mods using the |contact| link
might be the best option. Good luck.

------
davelondon
Jennifer helps you generate complex Go code without messy text templates.
Imports are handled automatically, and your generator code is neat and
organised.

~~~
davelondon
Check out the genjen package for a real-world example - it generates most of
the boilerplate functions in the jen package:
[https://github.com/davelondon/jennifer/blob/master/genjen/re...](https://github.com/davelondon/jennifer/blob/master/genjen/render.go)

